# Tire slime



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to put tire slime in my Polaris 700 with stock wheels wondering if anybody has done this and how much do you need for each tire


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

The slime bottle recommends 32oz per tire. I thought about doing this last summer but never got around to it. I talked to a guy who reccommended going to a TDS Tire Store and using thier version of slime. He told me he used it in all of his equipment and that it worked well. I called TDS and found it was priced allright but I don't remember how much.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I have used SLIME and it worked ok. When I bought new tires for my ATV's the guy recommended a different product that was a dark purple/grey color, but I don't remember the name of it. It worked alot better than the slime did. It may be the same product as above but I really don't remember. It would be worth researching in my opinion.


----------



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to go over to triple s today and pick up some oil and filters Ill ask those guys and see what they say and will let you know


----------

